# Post  Amazon Free App Of The Day Here.



## TechnoBOY (Nov 22, 2014)

Please post Amazon free app of the day in here.
Today's free app of the day '*Escape Story*' (Orginal price:0.99$)
AppStore: Amazon.com: Escape Story: Appstore for Android
Follow on *twitter.com/amazonappaday

- - - Updated - - -

Today's free app of the day'*Edna & Harvey - The Puzzle*' (Orginal price:1.99)


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 24, 2014)

Today's free app of the day '*Nyan Cat: Lost In Space* ' (Original price:0.99$ )

- - - Updated - - -

Today's free app of the day '*Muffin Knight* ' (Original price:0.99$ )


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 25, 2014)

Today's free app of the day '*Jack Lumber*' (Original price:1.99$ )


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2014)

If you are posing, do post direct link to the app too. It helps. Also reviews says a lot. So also tell if the app is worth getting too. Just because it's free doesn't mean it should be downloaded.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 26, 2014)

Vyom said:


> If you are posing, do post direct link to the app too. It helps. Also reviews says a lot. So also tell if the app is worth getting too. Just because it's free doesn't mean it should be downloaded.


Popular apps are highlighted and will add up links.

- - - Updated - - -

*Ultimate Hangman HD* is FREE (was $0.99) today (11-26-2014) in the Amazon AppStore:Amazon.com: Ultimate Hangman HD: Appstore for Android


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2014)

Hangman is nice. I played it. Many categories to choose from. And nice little animated hanging man, lol.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 27, 2014)

Amazon.com: Hidden Objects Thanksgiving & 3 puzzle games: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 28, 2014)

*Bike Race Pro by Top Free Games* is FREE (was $0.99) today (11-28-2014) in the Amazon AppStore: Amazon.com: Bike Race Pro by Top Free Games: Appstore for Android


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2014)

I skipped hidden objects game lol..
But got Bike Race Pro.. seems good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

Amazon black Friday free apps:
Amazon.com: Free App of the Day Bundle: Apps & Games


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 29, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]
Black friday special deals over $135 apps are now free Amazon.com: Free App of the Day Bundle: Apps & Games
BTW [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] has already posted


----------



## kaz (Nov 29, 2014)

cool...thanks bro


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 29, 2014)

Hunger Games: Catching Fire - Panem Run Is free


----------



## Vyom (Nov 29, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Black friday special deals over $135 apps are now free





TechnoBOY said:


> Hunger Games: Catching Fire - Panem Run Is free



Thanks guys. Got all apps.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Thanks guys. Got all apps.


KAYAK PRO Amazon.com: KAYAK PRO: Appstore for Android Don't know useful or not !


----------



## Vyom (Nov 30, 2014)

Kayak is some travel guide like Makemytrip. If you don't use kayak this app is not for you.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 3, 2014)

The Great Prank War Amazon.com: The Great Prank War: Appstore for Android


> Help Mordecai, Rigby, Muscle Man and Skips take the park back from Gene and his goons with a plethora of prank-related powers!
> 
> A NEW SPIN ON REGULAR SHOW!
> When Gene, the manager of rival park East Pines, gets his hands on a time machine, he goes back in time so he can win the prank war and take over the park. Now it's up to our heroes to take it back, but it won't be easy! The game also features awesome new character designs and animation styles for maximum prankiness.



- - - Updated - - -

Collapse! Holiday Amazon.com: Collapse! Holiday: Appstore for Android

- - - Updated - - -

Today’s free app of the day *Frozen Mahjong * *www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=dp_bc_1?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 4, 2014)

Today’s free app of the day *My Recipes **www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=dp_bc_1?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 6, 2014)

The Elf Adventure - A Christmas Story For Kids - Ad-freeAmazon.com: The Elf Adventure - A Christmas Story For Kids - Ad-free: Appstore for Android

- - - Updated - - -

_*Bank Escape Pro*_ Amazon.com: Bank Escape Pro: Appstore for Android


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2014)

Didn't get Christmas Story. For Kids. 

But Bank Escape Pro had good reviews, so couldn't avoid.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 7, 2014)

yes, Bank Escape Pro is a good game.

- - - Updated - - -

Today’s free app of the day
*Hidden Object - Magic of Christmas* Amazon.com: Hidden Object - Magic of Christmas: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 8, 2014)

Today’s free app of the day _*PicsPlay Pro*_Amazon.com: PicsPlay Pro: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 11, 2014)

Today’s free app of the day _*PUZZINGO Christmas Puzzles for Kids and Toddlers (Premium)*_Amazon.com: PUZZINGO Christmas Puzzles for Kids and Toddlers (Premium): Appstore for Android

- - - Updated - - -

Today’s free app of the day *Bag It!*Amazon.com: Bag It!: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 12, 2014)

Today’s free app of the day
*VeggieTales: It's a Very Merry Larry Christmas *Amazon.com: VeggieTales: It's a Very Merry Larry Christmas: Appstore for Android


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2014)

I closed the windows just when I read "Merry Larry Christmas"... wtf. Not an app for me. 
 [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION]: Do you download *ALL* apps from Amazon free app of the day page? I think you should be more selective.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I closed the windows just when I read "Merry Larry Christmas"... wtf. Not an app for me.
> [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION]: Do you download *ALL* apps from Amazon free app of the day page? I think you should be more selective.


I don't download *ALL* Apps from amazon,only the one which are good enough [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
So you are saying i should post only apps that are good?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 13, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> So you are saying i should post only apps that are good?



Of course. If you are not going to buy an app, that means probably that app doesn't deserve to be in this thread. 
Isn't it? No point suggesting others to d/w an app which is not good.

- - - Updated - - -

Speaking of which today's app seems a little good:  Recipe Guru Pro 
Amazon.com: Recipe Guru Pro: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 15, 2014)

Today’s free app of the day
*PolyClock World Clock*4.2 out of 5 stars   (280)Amazon.com: PolyClock World Clock: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 16, 2014)

todays app also looks good *Songsterr Guitar Tabs & Chords* Amazon.com: Songsterr Guitar Tabs & Chords: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 18, 2014)

Today’s free app of the day
Notepad+ Amazon.com: Notepad+: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 25, 2014)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Many free apps on amazon


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes. 40 apps are free now in celebration of Christmas. Amazon.com: Free App of the Day Bundle: Apps & Games

Many of them I had already, and now I have the rest. 

I would especially like to highlight apps like: Tetris (!), Terraria, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Angry bird games, Wolfram|Alpha, Cogs, Root Explorer etc...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 26, 2014)

Claimed all of them, thanks bruh


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 28, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] go get them.

- - - Updated - - -

Cut the Rope: Time Travel HD is free.
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BTYP6QE/ref=mas_ty


----------



## kaz (Dec 28, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] go get them.


 missed 



> Cut the Rope: Time Travel HD is free.
> Amazon.com: Cut the Rope: Time Travel HD: Appstore for Android


Got this


----------



## kaz (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon.com.au: Free App of the Day Bundle: Apps for Android
New Year Gift from my side..Enjoy


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 6, 2015)

kaz said:


> Amazon.com.au: Free App of the Day Bundle: Apps for Android
> New Year Gift from my side..Enjoy


missed


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 9, 2015)

this seems good Amazon.com: White Noise: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 17, 2015)

Dabble HD - The Fast Thinking Word GameAmazon.com: Dabble HD - The Fast Thinking Word Game: Appstore for Android


----------



## kaz (Jan 18, 2015)

Amazon.com: Paper Monsters: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 26, 2015)

Amazon.com: Pinball Planet: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2015)

Amazon.com: Sleepy Time: Appstore for Android


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2015)

This one's not from Amazon, but a free good app nevertheless:

Android Giveaway of the Day - igest gesture

The gestures works very well. To unlock full feature, enter code, "gotd". Now I can set gestures for any app and never worry about keeping the app on homescreen or diving in App drawer. Great app.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 28, 2015)

Vyom said:


> This one's not from Amazon, but a free good app nevertheless:
> 
> Android Giveaway of the Day - igest gesture
> 
> The gestures works very well. To unlock full feature, enter code, "gotd". Now I can set gestures for any app and never worry about keeping the app on homescreen or diving in App drawer. Great app.



Thanks [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Got it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazon.com: Doodle Jump: Appstore for Android


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thanks [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Got it.



Dude.. did you face any full screen ads after you installed iGest. I faced a lot of them. It gave me nightmares and it became impossible to trace what app was causing.
It was then that I tried to look for a way to root my Moto X, but in the end realized I can't do it since I updated to 4.4.4. (That's another story).

Then I installed an Antivirus app. Didn't help much. I started to uninstall apps in batches. And after a lot of hit and trial realized it was the f**king App: iGEST! 

Remove iGest asap from your device. It's an adware.



Spoiler



*i.minus.com/ibn6qSO4c5i6eY.png
*i.minus.com/ibfzCtktLdUzZC.png


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 14, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Dude.. did you face any full screen ads after you installed iGest. I faced a lot of them. It gave me nightmares and it became impossible to trace what app was causing.
> It was then that I tried to look for a way to root my Moto X, but in the end realized I can't do it since I updated to 4.4.4. (That's another story).
> 
> Then I installed an Antivirus app. Didn't help much. I started to uninstall apps in batches. And after a lot of hit and trial realized it was the f**king App: iGEST!
> ...


Yes     [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], this was that F*****g app.But i couldn't figure it out.Tried Stopping many apps and also uninstalling many.Thanks for the share.

- - - Updated - - -

But they are simply brave.

- - - Updated - - -

but they fixed it 


> Dmytro Dolotov January 29, 2015
> I'm really sorry about that. In current version there are no popup ads.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow.. so they "fixed" it. 
No thanks. That was some messed up thing.

I am ok to open apps by launching them with tapping. 

Will you use the app again?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 15, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wow.. so they "fixed" it.
> No thanks. That was some messed up thing.
> 
> I am ok to open apps by launching them with tapping.
> ...



F****** no,that was such an ad.brave ****.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 16, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] try google gesture


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2015)

Lots of apps up for free and discounts.
Amazon.com: Special Discounts: Apps & Games


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 19, 2015)

Amazon.com: Cut the Rope: Time Travel HD: Appstore for Android


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Amazon.com: Cut the Rope: Time Travel HD: Appstore for Android



TFS  I got Virtua Tennis Challenge two days ago


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 23, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> TFS  I got Virtua Tennis Challenge two days ago


Do share with us!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 23, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Do share with us!



Will remember that next time.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

Free App of the day: Gemistry


----------



## Lenny (May 1, 2015)

Today’s Free App of the Day
Super Dynamite Fishing Premium


----------



## ariftwister (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for reviving this thread


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 5, 2015)

Amazon.com: Crossy Road: Appstore for Android


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 9, 2015)

Amazon.com: LYNE: Appstore for Android


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Amazon Free App of the Day: Language Coach


----------



## chitvan (May 17, 2015)

Many apps are free to download today


----------



## chitvan (May 17, 2015)

Downloaded 
Xtreme alarms 
Daily expense manager 
Fleskey


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2015)

Amazon Free App of the day guys. European Mystery: Face of Envy Collector's Edition (Full)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2015)

I have downloaded Amazon mobile app on phone, i click buy now free app of the day on amazon.com site, i got email also of purchase, but how can i install it on my phone

i have lenovo a6000 plus

how to get it on your phone,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> I have downloaded Amazon mobile app on phone, i click buy now free app of the day on amazon.com site, i got email also of purchase, but how can i install it on my phone
> 
> i have lenovo a6000 plus
> 
> how to get it on your phone,



Go to your app library in the amazon app.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2015)

how to do that, i dont have app library on my amazon, mobile app

cant we download it from google play store


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 26, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> how to do that, i dont have app library on my amazon, mobile app
> 
> cant we download it from google play store


NO its not available in play store .Get it here :*www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000626391


----------

